# ATI FireGL X3



## Muad'Dib (May 7, 2005)

Hello,

I'm using a FireGL X3 card and ATITool works without any problems except that I can't either change fan speed nor read out the temperatures. 
Does the FireGL support any Hardware Monitoring or isn't it implented yet.


----------



## Marholl (May 8, 2005)

well if it dont say so i think yeas


----------



## wtf8269 (May 8, 2005)

Hmm, that's kind of odd, you would think that such a high-end card would have these kinds of abilities. I was looking in the GPU database to see what core it used but they didnt have that card listed. Does it say what the name of the core is in ATI Tool? R480, or R481 is what I'm thinking. (I don't remember if that card is AGP or PCI-E or comes in both.)


----------



## Muad'Dib (May 8, 2005)

Hello,

the card uses a X800Pro GPU, the layout is the sam too, except it's got 2 DVI Connectors.


----------

